
India, a Cashless Society Coming? - jbg331
http://gizmodo.com/indias-prime-minister-plans-for-cashless-society-1789403344
======
known
Irrational exuberance. 49% people do not have a bank a/c.
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-39179...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-3917994/Modi-
drop-bomb-BLACK-MONEY-Billions-illicit-cash-fake-currency-turn-trash-Centre-
abolishes-Rs-500-Rs-1000-notes.html)

